# Lands' End Canvas



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

https://canvas.landsend.com/

Looks like a J. Crew or a Martin+Osa. I thought that the Heritage OCBD, Heritage Chino, and Shawl sweater looked like they were worth checking out.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks decent but you are right in your J. Crew comparison. Decent prices for chinos. I'd be interested to see how they fit.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They sell Allen Edmonds shoes, with a combination heel:

https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/Leed...E&CM_MERCH=IDX_00017__0000002206&origin=index

https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/MacN...E&CM_MERCH=IDX_00017__0000002206&origin=index


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell for $325--that's got to be a mistake.

As to the rest of the line, thumbs down.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It doesn't claim to be shell. It says "leather." It just has the combo heel that typically ships with AE shell models. I wonder if that's the Rendenbach sole, too?


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm fairly sure they're the calf versions.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I like the striped chambray shirt.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

nerdykarim said:


> https://canvas.landsend.com/
> 
> Looks like a J. Crew or a Martin+Osa. I thought that the Heritage OCBD, Heritage Chino, and Shawl sweater looked like they were worth checking out.


I'll probably order a couple of shirts tonight. Looks interesting.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Some sizing information for oxford and chambray:



> Dear Karim,
> 
> Thank you for your message to Lands' End regarding our Canvas products.
> 
> ...


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Selling Allen Edmonds shoes can't be a bad move for Land's End. They need to do something, in my opinion, to boost their product lines.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have some legacy chinos and quite like them. That pink u stripe OCBD has some appeal.

Are the "brown" MacNeils actually more of a burgundy colour? I would like some calf MacNeils, but I need a EEE.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Good find! How did you come across the site?

Brian


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the Legacy Chinos too. They are nice, but they're a pretty lightweight fabric, so if you're planning to wear them out in the cold winter, maybe they're not the best bet.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Green3 said:


> I have some legacy chinos and quite like them. That pink u stripe OCBD has some appeal.
> 
> Are the "brown" MacNeils actually more of a burgundy colour? I would like some calf MacNeils, but I need a EEE.


This is something I am curious about, although not for purchase (I purchased a pair of Roblee deadstock bluchers for this purpose - they are a dark brown broad pebble grained, extended welt 3 eyelet blucher). If they are indeed brown, and not burgundy, LE Canvas would be pretty much the only source for brown leather Leeds and MacNeils without paying the MTO upcharge.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Good find! How did you come across the site?


There's a thread on sf. I figured some of the younger trads may be interested. As a law student, I wear the kind of stuff they feature on the site on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

NoVaguy said:


> This is something I am curious about, although not for purchase (I purchased a pair of Roblee deadstock bluchers for this purpose - they are a dark brown broad pebble grained, extended welt 3 eyelet blucher). If they are indeed brown, and not burgundy, LE Canvas would be pretty much the only source for brown leather Leeds and MacNeils without paying the MTO upcharge.


I find it hard to believe AE would make up a special batch for LE---and in D widths only.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Pentheos said:


> I find it hard to believe AE would make up a special batch for LE---and in D widths only.


I don't know, they do it for the European market all the time. Additionally, AE only offers 3 models of the Leeds on their website - Black Shell, Burgundy Shell, and Black Calf; and it offers only 2 models of MacNeils on their website - Burgundy Shell and Black Cobbler. Neither model is offered on the website in either brown calf or burgundy calf.

So if that brown is not shell cordovan, it's not a standard model regardless of whether it is brown or burgundy.

edit: I guess it is possible that the LE Canvas is actually burgundy and black shell - somebody should be a guinea pig and find out. If so, it's a rather good deal, especially if you can combine it with the rare LE percentage discount.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I say there is no way it is shell, but that is a good point about the brown/burgundy calf not being a regular AE model. I have burgundy shell and chili grain MacNeils, but I would love a brown or burgundy calf.

LE just had a coupon that was 25% off one item I believe - you D widths may be blessed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Some cool stuff, even better if LE discounts can be used.

What is Martin+osa?

Interesting how this kind of semi-trad/J.Crew/ACL style is so popular online, and so many store promote it, but I never see any real life people dressing in this manner.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Some cool stuff, even better if LE discounts can be used.
> 
> What is Martin+osa?
> 
> Interesting how this kind of semi-trad/J.Crew/ACL style is so popular online, and so many store promote it, but I never see any real life people dressing in this manner.


Martin+Osa is a brand of the American Eagle company that follows along the same lines. Most of the stuff does have a logo on it, but it's usually very discrete. Alongside the clothing under their own brand, they sell things like Filson tote bags, Ray-Ban sunglasses, and Sperry boat shoes. IMO, M+O is not the best of "this type" of brand, but they do a lot of things reasonably well (and when you stack the 50% off sale with a 20% off coupon, a Filson tote bag becomes ridiculously cheap).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks!
Now that you mention it, I had heard of them before.

So...
American Eagle:Abercrombie and Fitch::Martin+Osa:J.Crew?


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

FYI, the friends and family 25% off plus free shipping that Lands' End emailed out today works on Canvas items, including the AEs. And apparently Canvas items can be returned to LE stores inside Sears, just like regular LE stuff.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Is there a code around that can be shared or are they unique links? I have the latest catalog with a free shipping code, but no F&F email. 

And why didn't I have a 20% off code for that Filson tote from Martin + Osa I just got? *sigh* I've got to be more diligent on these things.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Alan,

Promo Code LESHOP and PIN 7142 should do the trick. If not, PM me and I will forward you the email I received.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

> Enter the Promotion Code SAVE25 and the PIN 00004002 in the space provided.


This should give both 25% off and free shipping.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Shell for $325--that's got to be a mistake.
> 
> As to the rest of the line, thumbs down.


Those are calfskin. I called and asked.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

srivats said:


> Those are calfskin. I called and asked.


Also straight from (the other) horse's mouth: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1016716&postcount=15


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I just bought a pair in brown with the 25% off and free shipping. Will report when they arrive.

JB


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

rabidawg said:


> Promo Code LESHOP and PIN 7142 should do the trick. If not, PM me and I will forward you the email I received.


I didn't get the e-mail, but they had the same code & pin listed on the facebook page, I'm glad I'm their friend!

edit: the Heritage chino is only available in prehemmed, uncuffed lengths, boo!

Brian


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I think getting the Leeds in calf is a great idea. I have always liked the Leeds. If I didn't already have the BB Alden blucher (in calf) I would have jumped at the Leeds calf option.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the promotional codes! I just got a pair of LE wool trousers in the tailored fit style. Unlike Brooks, LE will cuff your trousers past a 33" inseam, which is very nice for a tall guy like me.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmm, now for the tough decision: G9 or the LE Harrington for just $69. I'm normally a member of the "accept no substitute" camp, but at 25% of the price, I might have to get the imitation. Heck, I might have to get the khaki and navy both.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Which LE jacket are you looking at? The LE G9 lookalike I just ordered (in olive and navy) was $30.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

https://canvas.landsend.com/pp/TheH...H&CM_MERCH=IDX_00017__0000002205&origin=index


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That Canvas jacket looks nice.

Eddie Bauer (I know, I know) also has a Harrington copy on clearance right now at $40, plus 30% off with code FNFHOL09. So $28 plus shipping.

https://www.eddiebauer.com/catalog/...CategoryId=1~~ggpCategoryName=EB&viewAll=null


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

rabidawg said:


> Which LE jacket are you looking at? The LE G9 lookalike I just ordered (in olive and navy) was $30.


It looks good. It's made of stone washed twill which sounds similar to PRL's Harrington-style jacket. Not a bad price.

Are G9's twill like this or a different material?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?!

From what I can see, the leg opening on the chinos looks like a fairly standard 18". I wish they were more tapered.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

The SAVE25 promotion code is no longer valid as of today (11-30-09). Does anyone know any other active promotional codes for Land's End?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Just got notification this morning that LE is offering 25% off one item and free shipping until Thursday. If you're in the market for the AE-for-LE Leeds, now would be a good time.

From the email:




> Or at checkout, on the Billing Information page, go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *BLOOM* and PIN *114988767* in the space provided.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Just a PSA: The Canvas section has launched its own Overstocks section, and there are some pretty good deals to be had. ($4.99 argyles, anyone?) There's a 25% off code on the main LE page that can be stacked on top of these discounts, and if you check your e-mail, you might find a 25% off plus free shipping code, as I did. I got four pairs of socks and two shirts for 40 bucks, all told.

edit: I think the free shipping + 25% off codes can be reused. Give it a shot.

Code: SEPT7 and PIN 5131


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah. You never see Canvas overstocks at the main site, so I wondered where they were liquidating it.


----------

